# Holy cow he initiated!



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

No advice or question, just want to scream at the top of my lungs and tell the world, but that would be inappropriate and I don't have any RL friends to tell so I'm telling my TAM peeps.

My H RARELY initiates, and when he does, it's always when he's been drinking. But this morning when he came home from work he not only initiated (sober) but took complete control and made sure I finished first!! This is unheard of! I'm literally giddy with joy. 

Maybe it's because he feels like a heel after his behavior a few nights ago. Maybe it's because I've been working harder at keeping our environment cleaned up. Maybe it's because I wasn't acting all desperate and needy for his affection. 

I don't know but LORDY did I like it!!


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

selamat/congratulations/mazel tov!

we are happy for you


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Maybe it's because he feels like a heel after his behavior a few nights ago. Maybe it's because I've been working harder at keeping our environment cleaned up. Maybe it's because I wasn't acting all desperate and needy for his affection.


Chances are it's all of the above, so keep it up!


----------

